# Black skirt tetras fighting?



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I recenteley bought 4 black skirt tetras (planning to get more) and there seems to be a bully in the group. They are in a 75g community, and the bully isn't bothering any other type of fish just his fellow species. I know that my female bettas fought amongst themselves for a couple weeks when I got them but then "worked it out" and are not fighting anymore. If anybody has any advice sharing it would be very appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

i had 5 skirts for a while in my old 40 gal. they would chase eachother thats about it. never had any problems with them messing with the other fish.should be fine


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------

